# co-animer



## Icetrance

Hello,


Context: Human Resources 

_Cette innovation est le fruit d'un travail d'équipe. Certains membres, avec moi, vont *co-animer *cette présentation._

In French, I always thought that "animer" meant host.

I'd say: "_The presentation will be co-hosted by me and certain members_".

In English, "host" can mean "to provide a place for an event" , but here it seems to mean "host" in the sense of "co-lead" the presentation event (in charge of introducing, moderating, etc).  Perhaps, it just means _"co-moderate"_ ??? That's all the context I have, by the way.

At any rate, I don't think it means to mean "to give the presentation" because that doesn't seem to be the meaning of "animer."

What do you think, my friends?


----------



## wildan1

I would use _facilitate_ in the context of a training session (animer).

_Other team members will join me to *co-facilitate* the session._


----------



## Icetrance

Thanks!

interesting translation...


----------



## cropje_jnr

A slightly different approach: ...along with myself, are going to jointly give/run/head (_etc._) this presentation.


----------



## kme

In french "animer" =  bring to life
We use this word for "hosting" a show because the host (animateur) give his/her voice and moves to the show.... It is also use for cartoons (dessins animés = moving drawings)
And generaly speaking a TV show presenter is "présentateur" or "animateur" in french.

So 





> "_The presentation will be co-hosted/ co-prensented by me and certain members_".


sounds absolutly fine to me


----------



## Icetrance

Merci, mais serait-ce une situation où les animateurs donnent une présentation eux-mêmes? Je pense que non.

Je me demande si "co-host" et "co-present" en anglais sont synonymes l'un de l'autre. À vrai dire, je ne sais pas. Ça devient plus que compliqué, tout ça.


----------



## wildan1

Ce sont des synonymes mais avec des nuances :

_to host_ se dit uniquement dans les médias

_to present_ serait dans un contexte d'une conférence, d'un colloque - _intervenir_

_to facilitate_ met l'accent sur le fait que la session est interactive. On anime sans être le seul à parler.


----------



## Icetrance

Thanks a lot! I appreciate your help.

"co-moderate" perhaps? I think "facilitate" may be a good translation. I just don't think that "give the presentation" is an accurate translation here.

Maybe "host" is not appropriate here. It's hard to understand because I am very limited contextually-speaking. But, I can host a presentation event in the sense that I am the "moderator/facilitator", but again, it does seem to be used more in the media (talk-shows, award shows, etc)


----------



## Icetrance

I've been doing some research, and I do believe that "animer" has to do with "moderating" or "acting as a moderator" for the presentation. I thought that before, but I'm becoming more and more convinced of this as a translation.

I just don't believe that "animer une présentation" means "to give a presentation."

co-moderate a presentation, discussion, etc


----------



## Icetrance

Would someone tell me if "animer une présentation" could mean "to give a presentation"?  To me,  it means "moderate/preside over, but not actually to give it.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

I think it is, here, to give a presentation. 
We often say, and I do it sometimes, "animer une formation".
It is when there is a debate that "l'animateur' is rather a moderator.


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> Hello
> 
> I think it is, here, to give a presentation.
> We often say, and I do it sometimes, "animer une formation".
> It is when there is a debate that "l'animateur' is rather a moderator.



Merci beaucoup! Ça va bien? 

J'avais tort. Je ne l'ai jamais vu employé comme ça, ce verbe-là


----------



## Thomas Tompion

If it's a debate we'd say to chair, rather than to moderate.  Notice how the French go more readily for the passive form than the British.  The active form is more elegant in English and should be easy to achieve here.


----------



## Icetrance

Interesting point, Thomas.

Another point I'd like to make: "Animer" is more inclusive in French than in English. It's a more "all-purpose" word. In English, we have to find a specific word. Without having a lot of context to go on, it's hard to be 100% sure what it means here. But, it does seem to mean "to present/give a presentation".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Thomas Tompion said:


> If it's a debate we'd say to chair, rather than to moderate.


To chair (= présider) would sound honorific for the person who chairs and the debate would probably be moderated by another person. 


> Notice how the French go more readily for the passive form than the British. The active form is more elegant in English and should be easy to achieve here


Do you refer to "le débat est animé par X" ? That kind of form is only used in an ad, an announcement, but the person in charge would say "j'anime" or "c'est moi qui anime".


----------



## wildan1

Icetrance said:


> Interesting point, Thomas.
> 
> Another point I'd like to make: "Animer" is more inclusive in French than in English. It's a more "all-purpose" word. In English, we have to find a specific word. Without having a lot of context to go on, it's hard to be 100% sure what it means here. But, it does seem to mean "to present/give a presentation".


 
Yes, and the words also carry some cultural values as well as pure description.

_To chair, to moderate, to discuss (_rather, _to be a discussant;_ the person who "officially" comments on the speaker's comments) come from the world of academia, and are more traditional terms.

_Lead, facilitate, present_ come from the world of HR and training, whose culture generally is less hierarchical and more inclusive.

(At least this is my own experience from having worked in both worlds...)


----------



## Icetrance

If someone "leads a presentation/co-leads a presentation",  doesn't that imply that there will be one or two parties who will be the main presenters, along with other ones who will play a more minor role?

Anyways, the word _host_ is somewhat ambiguous in English. Not only can it mean to provide the lodging/place for an event, but it all can mean to act as the moderator/emcee for one.

At any rate, this is very confusing. Understanding the context is key. Otherwise, you're only guessing.

By the way, the French word _animer_ is quite ambiguous. Does it imply more than just "giving" the presentation?  I read the possible definitions of this verb in French, and no where does it seem to have the meaning of "to give/present."


----------



## Icetrance

cropje_jnr said:


> A slightly different approach: ...along with myself, are going to jointly give/run/head (_etc._) this presentation.



I think you are right.

Does "lead a presentation" mean "to give a presentation"? 

I'm not sure. If I lead a presentation, does it mean that I am the main presenter (along with other speakers who are playing a more minor role), or does it mean simply that I am just giving the presentation all by myself?


----------



## wildan1

Icetrance said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> Does "lead a presentation" mean "to give a presentation"?
> 
> I'm not sure. If I lead a presentation, does it mean that I am the main presenter (along with other speakers who are playing a more minor role), or does it mean simply that I am just giving the presentation all by myself?


 
If you _lead a presentation_, Icetrance, you are the central person in the presentation, followed or otherwise supported by other presenters. 

It may mean that you are _the key presenter (l'intervenant principal)_ or _the moderator (l'animateur)_. It probably depends on the context.


----------



## Icetrance

wildan1 said:


> If you _lead a presentation_, Icetrance, you are the central person in the presentation, followed or otherwise supported by other presenters.
> 
> It may mean that you are _the key presenter (l'intervenant principal)_ or _the moderator (l'animateur)_. It probably depends on the context.


 
Thanks, wildan! I really appreciate your help. You are right. 

lead a presentation =  central person in the presentation (I thought so, but I wasn't sure)

Woof! This isn't easy.  If we had more context, it would be easier...(I think it would be).


----------



## suzi br

I am just listening to a France Inter broadcast (La Tete au carre 20 feb c. 19 minutes in.) 
The scientist being interviewed about the project has used the word co-anime.  It seems that she means people who worked together on the project.  Sorry I cannot do a better link for context.  My question is, what English word do we have for this?  Or do have to use more words to cover the meaning.
"Ce groupe est co-anime avec mes colleagues qui .. “

Merci.

Sorry I cannot do accents on this public PC.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I don't see how one can "_animer_" a project and suggest that she meant "work together" on the project.


----------



## suzi br

What do you think she means then?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Umm, as I wrote: "suggest that she meant "work together" on the project."

PS That covers either devising the project or carrying it out.


----------



## suzi br

Oh, I took  the negative in your answer to negate the whole lot. 

Why can’t you animer a project? Co-animer isn’t in our dictionary.


----------



## LART01

suzi br said:


> Oh, I took  the negative in your answer to negate the whole lot.
> 
> Why can’t you animer a project? Co-animer isn’t in our dictionary.



Hello
De façon générale, on _anime _ou _co-anime_ des gens, des personnes, des groupes et aussi des réunions ou des discussions ( qui sont faites de gens)
ça ne marche pas trop pour _projet_, pour cette raison.   Mais tu peux animer, co-animer une équipe projet sans problèmes


----------



## suzi br

Merci.


----------



## suzi br

I just had a thought: collaborators? 

The word « project » came from me, not the French scientist, so maybe I use it in a broader sense. She was discussing a big research “thing” (and making sure she didn’t get all the credit, I suppose!) 

Thanks all.


----------



## Icetrance

suzi br said:


> I just had a thought: collaborators?
> 
> The word « project » came from me, not the French scientist, so maybe I use it in a broader sense. She was discussing a big research “thing” (and making sure she didn’t get all the credit, I suppose!)
> 
> Thanks all.




Hello there!

May I suggest:* co-coordinated by
*
_ This group is co-coordinated by Kendall Bilbrey and Eric Dixon, working for The Alliance for Appalachia and
Press Release: Central Appalachian groups publish paper demonstrating economic potential of reclaiming abandoned mines | Appalachian Law Center
_
Have a nice day or evening.


----------

